

Top 10 Scientific Breakthroughs of 2007  - nickb
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2007/12/YE_10_breakthroughs

======
ggrot
I would add nanosolar to that list, but their big announcements may have been
too recent to make it to press.

